

Bare-metal Lua on microcontrollers - bsg75
http://www.eluaproject.net/

======
catwell
If you're just discovering eLua and think it is cool, you will love eLuaBrain:
<http://eluabrain.blogspot.fr/>

------
dazzawazza
good to see they are using a custom memory allocator, lua fragments memory a
LOT with a standard allocator.

They have included dlmalloc but another good, maybe better, alternative is
<http://www.gii.upv.es/tlsf/>.

------
dccoolgai
This seems like it would be worth keeping an eye on - although I'm sticking
with Arduino for the time being.

